# Looking for nutrition labeling software, do you love yours?



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I am looking for a long term fix for my Nutritional labeling issues. I would like to know who makes the most useful software for the baking industry.
One company I have contacted will analize product and give the labeling but at a cost of 700+ per item.
Thanks for any help.:roll:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I used Abby Gerstein. She was a lot less expensive than $700 per. I'm pretty sure Suzzane pointed me in her direction. She's in Melville. Here's her web site.

Nutritional Solutions


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Kyle, that was the best, thank you!
I am looking into their pricing.
:bounce:


----------



## tastelifetwice (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,

Saw this post. Check out sweetware.com. They offer extremely competitive pricing...


----------



## jmp (Jun 10, 2008)

My company uses Nutracoster, which does an ok job but is MUCH cheaper than outsourcing. It's not too complicated. I saw a company called Genesis at IFT last year and their software was AMAZING but a little costly.


----------

